
Could genetic algorithms help prevent future housing crises? - rglovejoy
http://blog.wolfram.com/2009/08/24/could-mathematica-help-prevent-future-housing-crises/
======
newsdog
What caused the housing crises was unparalleled greed, govt. free-market-is-
everything ideology and political correctness.

The USA is going to be hammered for this for a long long time.

